# Ormond Beach



## Surfaholic

Heading to Ormond in a few days. Can anyone give me a surf catch report and has anyone fished the Granada Pier?:fishing:


----------



## sprtsracer

Not sure if you are familiar with the area, but the Granada Pier is actually on the Intercoastal/Halifax River (still saltwater) under the Granada bridge. Here is an exerpt from the Fri, June 6 fishing report from the Daytona Beach News-Journal.

"Surf & Piers 

Ed Countryman at Ocean's Bait & Tackle said on calm days ocean kayakers have been out about 500 yards from shore casting spoons for Spanish mackerel and anglers are still getting blues to 10 pounds. Whiting, drum and flounder are in the first slew, he said. 

Ponce Inlet area 

Capt. Luke Pearson said even more 100-pound tarpon have arrived since last week. 

Capt. Lee Noga said bull reds have been "tearing up mud minnows during the first half of the incoming tide in the backwater creeks from Calalisa to Spruce Creek." She said to fish cooler water in deep spots in the creeks. 


Capt. Fred Robert reported 78-degree water and monster reds eating herring and crabs. 

Halifax River 
Trout, snook, reds and flounder are there for the taking at the right place and time, but Countryman said mango snapper from 2 to 3 pounds have been the most consistent. 

Offshore 

Doug Hunt of Winter Springs and Mike and Yvonne Halaiski of Deltona went 40 miles out Sunday and caught a kingfish and a bonita. Mike said they missed three other strikes and got skunked on the bottom. The highlight of the day, he said, was stopping at 27 miles out and seeing about an 800-pound marlin chasing dolphinfish right out of the water. 

Tomoka Basin area 
Stan Farber at High Bridge Bait & Tackle said flounder are on the shoreline around the blowout south of High Bridge, reds are on the creek mouths, a big snook struck at the bridge at midday and big jacks are crashing bait."

Keep in mind there was also an Ormond Pier" which was in the ocean, but it no longer exists, although it's "fish holding" pilings still do. Check at the above mentioned "Oceans Bait and Tackle" for directions. If you want to fish a pier, you are probably about 20 minutes North of Sunglow Pier in Daytona Beach Shores, straight South of Ormond on A1A, just past the Dunlawton bridge. To check tomorrow's fishing report, here is a link to the local paper: http://www.news-journalonline.com

Go to the sports section and look around the bottom for a link to "Where they're Biting" Granada Pier is pretty decent at times and there is a bait/tackle shop there. Best area is under the bridge on the Mainland side. Plenty of parking, etc. There are also piers located under the Dunlawton Bridge, with the best being also on the Mainland Side, right by Howard's Bait and Tackle.


----------



## patindaytona

Going to try the surf at Ormond on Saturday morning..let you know how it goes.


----------



## Surfaholic

*Sprts & Patti*

Can't thank you enough for the info...I appreciate it ten fold! And yes, I knew Granada pier was on the river...LOL! And additional information on bait and rigs preferably for flounder and Reds would be much appreciated! :beer::fishing:


----------

